# Dunder Playing Basketball



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

very cute, I love Dunder. His video's are brilliant. Makes me smile evrytime..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love Dunder too!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Love it! Now I have to get one for Jenny.


----------

